# Thunder Chicken CC hits.........



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

..........happen when?------SS

PS this post is really for Goofy Elk but others are free to chime in as well.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I was excited.............as I obviously don't know either.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Jan. 15th.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Likely to run CC Today, tomarrow.....:!:...

E-mails to follow in a week.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well,
There hitt'in cards....

Miss'in $35 on the CC I put my 12 year old in on-------He drew..:!:.....


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

goofy elk said:


> Well,
> There hitt'in cards....
> 
> Miss'in $35 on the CC I put my 12 year old in on-------He drew..:!:.....


Good on ya Goofy, nothing here, but 1st year so I'm not holding out much hope.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

No new pending charges this morning.
Looks like only the one LE turkey permit this year, thats OK though..

Its a southern region and we are thinking Boulder in April...
Let the 2016 season begin.....:!:........


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like I have 5 hits on my card for 10 bucks each. I only applied for 3 tags. So it looks like my kids didn't draw and they stiffed me an extra 20 bucks. 

My oldest had 3 points going in. I could have swore they gave a chunk of turkey LE tags to youth. Maybe I'm wrong

I could care less if I drew a turkey tag

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

I made the mistake of letting my father-in-law put all the charges on his card. That means the quickest way for me to find out if we drew will likely be waiting for the email. :sad:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> Looks like I have 5 hits on my card for 10 bucks each. I only applied for 3 tags. So it looks like my kids didn't draw and they stiffed me an extra 20 bucks.
> 
> My oldest had 3 points going in. I could have swore they gave a chunk of turkey LE tags to youth. Maybe I'm wrong
> 
> ...


SW, they took my 10.00 bucks out 2 days after I applied.
Guess I got a point. Expected that.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

You guys seem worried about the $10.00. That's the price you pay to get, as some learned people on this forum call "getting the first crack at 'em". Your $10 "first crack" might last about a hour into the hunt...that is IF somebody else isn't hunting the same birds or just plain stumble across your set up. Welcome to Utah's really stupid LE turkey hunt.
You know the sad part, Utah and/or the DWR doesn't even get a penny of the $10...well, not officially anyway.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not worried about 10 bucks. I'm worried about the 20 extra I was over charged. I don't mind paying to play.

I only applied for three tags. I was charged 5 times for 10 bucks each. 50 total. Should have only been charged 30. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> You guys seem worried about the $10.00. That's the price you pay to get, as some learned people on this forum call "getting the first crack at 'em". Your $10 "first crack" might last about a hour into the hunt...that is IF somebody else isn't hunting the same birds or just plain stumble across your set up. Welcome to Utah's really stupid LE turkey hunt.
> You know the sad part, Utah and/or the DWR doesn't even get a penny of the $10...well, not officially anyway.


Hey BP, think a little before you post. I was just saying to SW that I was charged the 10 bucks right after I applied and was thinking that if he just now got charged maybe he got charged twice thats all. If I cared about the 10 bucks I would not have applied. I guess I don't get "first crack" this year,but I will keep on trying:!: Now go back to sleep.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Criminently Dunkem I know what he said , I guess I should have started it with "speaking of $10" or something like that, but it's just that I am so apposed to this Utah LE turkey hunt that anytime I get a chance to bad mouth it I do. 
I hope you get the overcharge straightened out. It's bad enough that some out of state outfit makes $10 off us just to apply for a permit, let alone getting overcharged and not even be the lucky guy.
Just go turkey hunting in the general and you'll get first crack every day.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

BP, Whats the problem?,,,,Why do you get SOOOO bent on the LE issue?

1) Do you not hunt general turkey every year in Utah and enjoy it?

2) Do you not understand many of us LOVE LE opportunity hunting in Utah?
( PLUS having general hunts for turkey, elk, deer, lions, and a ton of upland game)

3) Do you not understand $7 of the $10 application fee go's back directly to the DWR?

Two things you should do BP,
Read on the big game forum, page 1, ' The art of hating ' ......
Go on a few LE hunts before you judge them ....


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, I guess 2 points won't get a northeast tag? Guess I'll be hunting the general with BP. -----SS


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

No one draw? ( other than Goof) Some cards slower than others? General will be ok, but I hate(oops wrong word) I don't like being a newby around a bunch of seasoned hunters, oh well whats the worst they can do shoot me?


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

What name shows up on the bank statement when they take it out? and is it a straight $35? or $35 and some change? The reason I ask is that there is a "POS WTHDRL Network" on my account for $35.62 that my husband and can't figure out what its from. It also has a transaction date for 1/11/16...and its only the 9th...


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Dunkem said:


> No one draw? ( other than Goof) Some cards slower than others? General will be ok, but I hate(oops wrong word) I don't like being a newby around a bunch of seasoned hunters, oh well whats the worst they can do shoot me?


Yes, some cards are a bit slower than others. Nothing here for me or my dad, but that's no surprise since we each had one point going into the Central Region draw (it took 4 points to guarantee a draw last year).


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

My little brother(11 years old) drew a SouthEastern tag!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow, CC hit today. Can't believe it.------SS


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Me and my little brother both have charges pending!


----------



## TheCarDoctor (Sep 26, 2010)

My 16 year old and I applied for the first time this year and I checked last night and my CC got billed for one. I sure hope it's my kid who drew.


----------



## allremington (Nov 11, 2007)

My account got hit for 2 tags yesterday!! Looking forward to taking my son, it will be his first time to put the hit on one, instead of just watching!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Just found out my card got hit. I'm sure is is for my son. Looks like we will be hunting Northern birds.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

CC hit for my dad and I.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Both my daughters drew, but of course I didn't. -O,-


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^^^Perfect right?^^^^^^ I had just the opposite happen and now I'm wondering if I can mentor a turkey tag?------SS


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I believe you can

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> ^^^^^Perfect right?^^^^^^ I had just the opposite happen and now I'm wondering if I can mentor a turkey tag?------SS


Sorry, only big game animals qualify.

Perhaps it is time to put the bug into the Divisions ear about setting it up for all draw tags.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, that's good I guess. At least everyone won't be putting in their grandma and aunt in for the turkey draw in attempts to spoil the next generation like has happened to the big game draws.....right?-------SS


----------

